# Ik heb het er mij eens goed van genomen



## joene92

Hallo iedereen:
In Antwerpen zeggen we "ik heb het er mij eens goed van genomen" om te zeggen dat iemand eens echt genoten heeft. Zeggen jullie dat ook in andere zones? Ik zou met andere woorden gewoon willen weten of het dialect van Antwerpen is of gewoon standaard Vlaams.

Bedankt é.

Joene


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik heb eens gezocht naar (het er) "goed van nemen", en ik kom zowel op Vlaamse als Nederlandse websites terecht. Misschien al een indicatie dat de uitdrukking niet beperkt is tot Antwerpen of Vlaanderen.

In Van Dale Hedendaags Nederlands staat het tussen de idomen:
"het er goed van nemen: zich te goed doen, veel consumeren".

Het gebruik van 'mij' zoals in jouw voorbeeld vind ik niet zo direct terug.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Die *mij* heb je in de Antwerpse uitdrukking niet nodig volgens mij. Die maakt het gewoon wat nadrukkelijker. Dat gebeurt wel meer al kom ik nu niet meteen op een voorbeeld. In het Spaans gebeurt het ook vaak, vgl. *ven!* met *vente!*


----------



## Seeker0485

Ik denk (als Antwerpenaar) dat die "mij" er niet bijhoort.
Langs de andere kant is die "mij" overgenomen uit het Frans, het "je *me*" dat in vele gevallen een benadrukking is.
Mvg.


----------



## joene92

Benadrukken is inderdaad net wat _mij_ doet in deze zin.

Bedankt voor jullie hulp!


----------



## Grytolle

We gebruiken "mig" heel vaak op dezelfde manier in het Zweeds, bijna zeker zonder Franse invloed.


----------



## Rogier076

Hier in Noord-Brabant wil het ook nog wel eens vallen.


----------



## joene92

Dan lijkt mij de uitdrukking ééntje die in de norm van het gesproken Nederlands uit Vlaanderen valt. Wel nog nooit een "Hollander" het horen gebruiken...


----------

